# My hands are killing me!!



## dsa8864667 (Dec 11, 2012)

I haven't slept good for almost a week now cause of cts. Im on 4iu (rips),is there anything i can do to help this pain besides lowering the dose?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2012)

No. Lower the dose if you can't take it and rub some vagisil on it.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 11, 2012)

Lmfao!!!!  ^^^^^
Lower the dose to 2ius, then increase the dosage .5 every week until desired dose. You probably went too high too soon.


----------



## DF (Dec 11, 2012)

THIS brother ^^^^^^


----------



## Curiosity (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah man, you can work your way up to 4 IU, just lower it for now and stay there for a bit and then go back up slowly. I was originally getting insanely tired all day at 4 IU per day several months ago, but now I can go up to 7 IU in a day without any side effects.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 13, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> No. Lower the dose if you can't take it and rub some vagisil on it.



im on vagisil with my hyges.... works great.


----------



## cougar (Dec 13, 2012)

You need to go to 2 IU /then work your way up. I know that pain Bro/and what its from....


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm new to HGH but I've been on it for about 6 months
Using 3 different brands. Started at 2 iu's a day. 
Just got some Rips 3 weeks ago. Took it up to 4 iu's
2 in the am and 2 in the P.M. My arm and hand goes
So numb when I sleep it's painful. Now the past couple of days
It hurts to make a fist. Is this normal? And what causes it? 
So far I can tolerate it but should ? Can this cause
Any damage if I continue and tolerate the pain
Or should I ease off on the dosage?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 16, 2012)

JAXNY said:


> I'm new to HGH but I've been on it for about 6 months
> Using 3 different brands. Started at 2 iu's a day.
> Just got some Rips 3 weeks ago. Took it up to 4 iu's
> 2 in the am and 2 in the P.M. My arm and hand goes
> ...



What brands of GH before? Probably underdosed. Rips are potent.  The pain is normal. Its mostly just water retention and nerve compression.  It's not going to cause any damage.  Try wrist braces.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 16, 2012)

My first batch of Hgh was IP yellow tops 
I know, I've heard the bad rap about IP after the fact of course. 
But let me tell you. That first batch of yellow tops were good. 
Fat just burned right off of me. I was impressed. Got 2 more kits
Of IP yellow tops after that. These where a darker yellow almost orange. 
They were shit. Didn't see the same results. 
Then I hit some hygogens. White green box. 25 bikes at 8 iu's each. 
Started seeing results again but some viles didn't mix well 
And tops were lose. Then I came across the RIPS. 
I'm confused on something though. If Hgh leans you out
Then how can it cause water retention. Sounds contradicting 
Although I do notice I'm holding water on the Rips. 
I don't know what it was with that first kit of IP 
but my abs came in so well and quick it was getting hard to pinch 
Enough fat on my stomach to take the shot. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 16, 2012)

Spell check. Ment 25 vials not bikes LOL. 
and they were hygetropin.


----------

